# Stuck in Efi Shell 2.31 on tablet whilst reinstalling window



## ExiMinT (Mar 24, 2016)

The tablet ran out of power during a factory reset and bricked (windows doesn't boot up). I tried to fix it by trying to boot from usb with windows. However I made a mistake and set efi as the second boot choice. The tablet does not boot from usb for some reason and goes straight in to efi. I'm unable to access BIOS during boot.

Questions:
How do i access the BIOS from efi ?
Why doesn't windows boot from usb as it should ?

Any help would be much appreciated as I am stuck on what to do next, I am not an IT specialist but I have a basic understanding.


----------

